# can i fly my tumblers from the aviary?



## ssdjoey (Oct 31, 2009)

ok so heres the deal i like having pigeons but have limited space in my backyard so i have a 5x10x 6ft tall dog kennel that has a big 5ft door that i currently house my tumblers in (about 15) this is my dog kennel i use only when doing yard work for the dogs(they dont care about the birds and just watch them, i really dont have more space to put a kit box so i was wondering how everyone feels about flying out of my makeshift aviary also any advice? i know i shouldnt expect too much out of them since they are already getting a workout in the kennel but how should i train them? most of the time when i clean out their kennel they comes out and walk around my patio and dont seem to go anywhere,a few have taken off and not come back and some have taken off and came back next day. im just doing this for my enjoyment no show or competition for me any help would be great,thanks


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

Lol..Yeah it should work. I use one myself. I don't have 15 in mine but here's what I did.
I cut a sheet of plywood into a 4x5 piece which I placed on the back top of the dog kennel. (I do have wire on the entire top of the kennel). I then put a tarp over the board and brought the tarp down the sides and back about 1/2 way. I then installed perches. My kennel sits on concrete so nothing can dig under. I settled the birds for about 2 weeks then opened the door and allowed them to exit at will. Now they fly out every time I open the door and come back just as if they were in one of my kit boxes.
As far as the birds not coming back or coming back the next day. Skip 1 day of feeding, let them out the next day hungry. then when they come back feed them. If you let them out hungry they should return each time you fly them. Good luck......


----------



## ssdjoey (Oct 31, 2009)

cool thanks man i think i feed them too much is my problem so how much and how often should i feed them like 2oz per bird? everyday or other day?


----------



## plumvalley (Nov 12, 2009)

1 oz per day per bird (after they fly) is the general rule. Start there and adjust as needed.


----------



## malik (May 29, 2010)

*high performance*

can any one tell me high performing method for tumblers.
drugs for high performance and their after effects on pigeons 
I willbe thank full if some one help


----------

